# Taking a dog to Spain via Euro Tunnel.



## jaycey001 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello

I would be grateful of some advice regarding taking your dog abroad. We have a mildly hyper active Springer-Spaniel and I don't really want to leave him in kennels, so he will be joining us on our trip to Granada in July. 

Have people who regularly take their dogs to France/Spain experienced any problems using Aires or have any advice for us? 

We will be going via the Euro Tunnel and I was wondering if anyone is able to recommend a vets (preferable English speaking) that is convenient for our return trip via the tunnel? 

One last thing that has been on my mind, if the worse should happen and we breakdown how difficult is it to find hotel accommodation that will allow pets in France/Spain? 

Many Thanks
James


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 2, 2017)

You should have no problem with taking your dog on Aires – a large proportion of people, including us, have dogs, cats, parrots or some other pet when travelling abroad in Motorhomes and they are accepted as a normal part of life.

Dogs are allowed in most 'chain' Hotels (Ibis, Accor, Mercure, Formule1 and others) in France, we haven't been to Spain yet so can't help you there, as long as they are informed before arrival and the animal is kept under control.

For Vets when returning to the UK you can use one off my Map - Error 503 (Server Error)!!1 – or use the Yellow Pages in France (PagesJaunes : Trouvez plus que des coordonnées.) to find a Vet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rugbyken (May 2, 2017)

we have a setter so sympathise with the active part most aires are not a problem it seems most french motorhomers have dogs though mostly of the toy type, there are exercise areas either side of the channel in the uk opposite the shops before you go through and in france next to the booking in place, we have broken down i.e. recovery twice in fifteen years both times we were allowed to stay with our van and dog in the dealers compound no stress, keith's list of vets is a superb asset personally we swing round by Rouen and go to the vet at la maillyre sur seine, vets near aire will book you an appointment for later that evening and an easy drive up to calais next day,


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 2, 2017)

I'll agree with the Mailleraye sur Seine Vet - he charged €25 including tablet for Border Collie last week - walked in made an appointment for later that day and walked out 5 minutes later with PP correctly signed, stamped and dated - and he speaks decent English.

The Aire is worth a stay at €6 a night with Vet close by, restaurant 50 metres, two Boulangeries in the village and enough boats passing by on the Seine on a regular basis for your camera to be used extensively. 

Also 24/24 Fuel station and general store in village.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## IanH (May 2, 2017)

Be worth researching the need for the dog to wear a muzzle in public places?

Highly amusing watching the owners of 3 x Jack Russell, all with attitude, trying to muzzle them on the ferry last month!


----------



## witzend (May 2, 2017)

European Vets Recommended for Pet Passport

This may help find a vet when returning I've heard mentioned further from the port maybe less expensive


----------



## alcam (May 2, 2017)

jaycey001 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would be grateful of some advice regarding taking your dog abroad. We have a mildly hyper active Springer-Spaniel and I don't really want to leave him in kennels, so he will be joining us on our trip to Granada in July.
> 
> ...



France is extrememly dog friendly , most bars , many restaurants etc . I'm pretty sure no problem on public transport either .
Spain is quite different , almost no bars or any 'indoors' accept dogs . Public transport is a no also . Don't let that put you off the Spanish are not anti-dog , just old-fashioned


----------



## witzend (May 2, 2017)

alcam said:


> . I'm pretty sure no problem on public transport either .



I should research this I saw a couple refused entry on a bus in  St Tropez The dog was just medium size seemed quiet while we waited for the bus outside the campsite but another couple later boarded with a small dog in a shopping bag


----------



## Deleted member 60834 (May 3, 2017)

Good advice here, one thing I absolutely agree with, find a vet as far south as you can, we got tablet and book stamped for €7:50. :dance:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 3, 2017)

Rita and Andrew - would you like to tell us where this Vet is, please?


----------



## Deleted member 65224 (May 6, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> I'll agree with the Mailleraye sur Seine Vet - he charged €25 including tablet for Border Collie last week - walked in made an appointment for later that day and walked out 5 minutes later with PP correctly signed, stamped and dated - and he speaks decent English.
> 
> The Aire is worth a stay at €6 a night with Vet close by, restaurant 50 metres, two Boulangeries in the village and enough boats passing by on the Seine on a regular basis for your camera to be used extensively.
> 
> ...


----------



## tony (May 6, 2017)

*doggy*

learn your dog to speak spanish & you will have no problem.

tony


----------



## rugbyken (May 6, 2017)

not very often tezza and i are in agreement but he posted details of a vet just below Bordeaux , i think it's in keith's list had a mate coming home from spain in a rush rang me in a panic to find a vet he called in there with 3x terrier type dogs €43 total,


----------



## suneye (May 6, 2017)

*Great videos*

Keithchesterfield  I have been enjoying your youtube clips.  What great resource, many thanks for taking the time to post all this information for everyone to see.


----------



## MarkJ (May 6, 2017)

The only thing I'd add is about breakdown. I checked with our service and they said that not all their agents are happy to take dogs in their breakdown trucks. We will get recovered, but if the nearest agent doesn't like dogs it might take longer.

We went to Spain with our retriever at Christmas. The only snag was he made it quite clear at regular intervals that he was bored and wanted a run....


----------



## witzend (May 7, 2017)

The aire at Belves is now well out of the town with free services and right beside a Vet's a Belgian Lady who speaks English 
 44.776829  0.996306


----------

